# Twig Trees with lights



## Raven (Jan 22, 2015)

We were given a small Twig tree over the holidays as a gift and I find it brightens
the living room and the tiny lights look like pussy willows on the branches.

It  is run by batteries so we just have it on during the evenings and it gives a warm
glow to a corner of the room.  
There are many decorating ideas that look nice in most areas if you have room.
Some of the bigger Twig trees take up much more space.

This site shows the large variety available.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=twig+trees+with+lights&qpvt=twig+trees+with+lights&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2015)

Pretty !   Where are they sold?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, very pretty. I'd like to have small one glowing in a darker corner of my dining area.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Pretty !   Where are they sold?



The small one we received was purchased at Walmart but I think other home decor
stores carry the larger ones.


----------

